# wo im taunus enge spitzkehren/serpentinen üben?



## x-rossi (20. April 2009)

könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?

wo im taunus um den feldberg herum kann man bergab steile kurven üben? ich hab hier einen kollegen, der da ein wenig übung braucht, kenne aber im taunus nichts dergleichen.


----------



## wissefux (20. April 2009)

spitzkehren gibt es z.b. an der weißen mauer. ansonsten sind der downhill vom kaisertempel richtung eppstein (staufen) sowie vom neufville-turm nach eppstein (auf der judenkopfseite) für seine spitzkehren berüchtigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milass (20. April 2009)

Ich glaube am Feldberg ist da nicht viel mit Serpetinen, gibt zwar ein paar trails die enge kurven führen aber das suchst du wohl nicht.
gibt aber ein paar nette serpetinen wenn man den katzenberg(westlicher taunus)  runter/rauf-fährt


----------



## HelixBonus (20. April 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?
> 
> wo im taunus um den feldberg herum kann man bergab steile kurven üben? ich hab hier einen kollegen, der da ein wenig übung braucht, kenne aber im taunus nichts dergleichen.



Ich kenn da einen Trail in Jena, da hast du 6-7 Stück direkt hintereinander! 

Tschuldigung ... Insiderwitz!


----------



## sipaq (20. April 2009)

Der Viktoria-Trail hat im oberen Teil zwei Spitzkehren. Ansonsten wäre Weisse Mauer auch meine Empfehlung.


----------



## x-rossi (20. April 2009)

ging ja fllott, astrein! die frankforter sinn halt doch die beschden 


@ ghost48: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (bist du nächsten samstag daheim, oder hier?)


----------



## HelixBonus (20. April 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ging ja fllott, astrein! die frankforter sinn halt doch die beschden
> 
> 
> @ ghost48:
> ...



@Rossi

Nee, gehe die ganze nächste Woche Serpentinen üben


----------



## x-rossi (20. April 2009)

verdammt


----------



## Torpedo64 (20. April 2009)

Der Hausberg in Freiburg hat unendlich viele Spitzkehren...liegt aber nicht im Taunus...
Der Pfaffenwiebach - Trail, in der Nähe bei Wehrheim, bietet Ähnliches, aber da sind nur drei knackige Spitzen dabei


----------



## x-rossi (20. April 2009)

danke für den tipp, muss aber taunus bleiben fürs erste


----------



## The Brian (21. April 2009)

Weisse Mauer - Rückseite !

Was besseres (anderes) gibt`s hier nicht - aber bitte nicht zu viel erwarten !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (21. April 2009)

muss ja nur zum üben sein. also runter, und wieder hoch. und runter, und wieder hoch.

kennst du die anderen genannten spots sodass du behaupten kannst, was anderes/besseres gäbe es nicht? ich zumindest bin immer wieder erstaunt darüber, was andere so kennen bzw. was ich sonst noch so finde, abseits der gewohnten wege.


----------



## sipaq (21. April 2009)

Die Spitzkehren an der Weißen Mauer hochfahren kannst Du vergessen. Da ist hochtragen angesagt oder halt außen rum wieder hochfahren.


----------



## wissefux (21. April 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> muss ja nur zum üben sein. also runter, und wieder hoch. und runter, und wieder hoch.



also dafür sind die beiden spots am staufen bzw. judenkopf bestens geeignet. hier geht es natürlich auch aussenrum wieder hoch. ist aber relativ kurz. spitzkehrenuphill kann man dort auch üben ... und so weit weg vom feldberg ist das ganze auch nicht


----------



## Kirschblotze (21. April 2009)

Der am Staufen geht doch direkt vom Kaisertempel runter, oder?

Beim letzten Mal Straße hocheiern von Eppstein aus zum Tempel, habe ich zwei da runter quietschen sehen


----------



## orscheler (21. April 2009)

Wo genau endet bzw. startet denn der Pfaffenwiesbach-Trail?


----------



## x-rossi (21. April 2009)

verdammt, ich hab ein problem. was ist "gefühlt" besser - judenkopf oder weiße mauer? 

bitte nur die, die beides kennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (21. April 2009)

speziell für dein "training" würde ich klar zu den beiden eppsteiner trails raten ! die sind auch beide nicht all zu weit voneinander entfernt. also doppelter spitzkehrenspaß 

die weiße mauer ist zwar ganz nett und anspruchsvoller vom gelände her, aber nicht wirklich für deine zwecke geeignet ....


----------



## x-rossi (21. April 2009)

alles klar


----------



## x-rossi (21. April 2009)

der neufville-turm scheint ja gar nicht so weit weg zu sein von der eppeteiner s-bahn station, oder irre ich mich gerade? s-bahn austeigen und den theodor-fliedner-weg hoch?


----------



## wissefux (21. April 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> der neufville-turm scheint ja gar nicht so weit weg zu sein von der eppeteiner s-bahn station, oder irre ich mich gerade? s-bahn austeigen und den theodor-fliedner-weg hoch?



wie der weg heißt, weiß ich nicht. aber dort, wo die bahn in den tunnel richtung niedernhausen einfährt, führt eine asphaltierte straße rüber und unter anderem hoch zum turm.
an der stelle, wo dann ein weg rechts zum turm geht, beginnt direkt gegenüber der trailabschnitt mit den spitzkehren. nach gut 30 m kommt man zunächst an einem kleinen tempel vorbei und kurz darauf geht´s dann los 
unten heil angekommen, 180 grad auf den feldweg wenden und parallel der bahnlinie zurück zum asphaltanstieg.

wünsche viel spaß


----------



## x-rossi (21. April 2009)

danke


----------



## Maggo (21. April 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> speziell für dein "training" würde ich klar zu den beiden eppsteiner trails raten ! die sind auch beide nicht all zu weit voneinander entfernt. also doppelter spitzkehrenspaß
> 
> die weiße mauer ist zwar ganz nett und anspruchsvoller vom gelände her, aber nicht wirklich für deine zwecke geeignet ....



ganz klar.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. April 2009)

goetheturm, hat ganz viele spitzkehren sind aber alle in eine richtung
und ist  nicht im taunus, hochfahren kannst du da auch nicht 

da sind die bisher genannten sicher die besten zum üben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> ganz klar.



Aber Logo


----------



## x-rossi (21. April 2009)

sind das diese schlangenpfade?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2009)

Yepp - sie müssten es sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (22. April 2009)

Trail von der Otto Sachs Hütte in Kransberg hat auch 2 enge Spitzkehren in abfallendem Gelände ( liegt auf dem Gegenhang des Schloßes) Der Trail endet sozusagen an den Flaschencontainern in Kransberg.


Oder Du verläßt den Taunus - in Kreuznach gibt es das Spitzkehrenparadies

von der Gans runter ins Huttental sind es viele, vom Lemberg runter sind es viele und vom Rotenfels runter ebenfalls, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war die Summe der Spitzkehren zwischen 45 und 50 aus diesen 3 Abfahrten. 
Eine solch geniale "Übungsstrecke" gibt es im Taunus leider nicht, vor allem nicht eingebunden in so genial flowige Abfahrten.
Die Runde ist wunderschön und auf der Website der Beinharten findest Du im im PDF Bereich auch Roadbook und Höhenprofil einer Runde, die diese Schmankerl mit ca 50 km und 1500 hm alle beiinhaltet. 

Die Tour nennt sich dort " der Schatz im Silbersee" und viele, die hier im Frankfurt Forum unterwegs sind, kennen diese Runde; evtl kannst Du dich ja verabreden falls Du nicht motorisiert sein solltest. 

Gruß Frank


----------



## frankweber (22. April 2009)

orscheler schrieb:


> Wo genau endet bzw. startet denn der Pfaffenwiesbach-Trail?


 

Das wäre wirklich auch für mich interessant  - ich könnte mir nur vorstellen, daß der Trail , welcher auf dem Bergrücken nach der Kransberger Grünecke rechts im Wald beginnt und dann quasi in Pfaffenwiesbach in der Straße oberhalb der alten Schule endet gemeint ist; dieser hat eine Spitzkehre, die den Namen verdient und 2 enge Kurven, ist aber ein schöner flowiger Trail mit einer Baumüberfahrung und am Anfang dem geilsten Waschbrett, was es im Taunus gibt, wo man jedes Fahrwerk excellent testen/ einstellen kann.


----------



## orscheler (22. April 2009)

Hi, 

ich kenne in Pfaffenwiesbach nur den mit einem grünen Balken markierten Wanderweg nach Kransberg. 

Wo muß ich denn von dem Weg abbiegen, damit ich Richtung Kranzberger Grünecke komme? Die Grünecke kenne ich nicht. Was ist denn in der Nähe, was man auf einer Karte findet?

Gruß

Orscheler


----------



## frankweber (22. April 2009)

orscheler schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich kenne in Pfaffenwiesbach nur den mit einem grünen Balken markierten Wanderweg nach Kransberg.
> 
> ...


 
Verlängerung Wingert, hoch bis zum Waldende dann rechts, nach wenigen Metern wieder rechts und Du bist da Waschbrett, Spitzkehre einige enge Kurven Baumüberfahrt und Flow bis Pwb.
Viel Spaß aber was meint der Torpedo mit dem Pwb Trail???

Gruß Frank


----------



## Torpedo64 (23. April 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> Trail von der Otto Sachs Hütte in Kransberg hat auch 2 enge Spitzkehren in abfallendem Gelände ( liegt auf dem Gegenhang des Schloßes) Der Trail endet sozusagen an den Flaschencontainern in Kransberg.


 
So wurde der Trail zumindest von Mitfahrern benannt. Auf jeden Fall ist es folgender Weg:


----------



## frankweber (23. April 2009)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> So wurde der Trail zumindest von Mitfahrern benannt. Auf jeden Fall ist es folgender Weg:


DAs ist der runter zu den Glascontainern, von der Otto Sachs Hütte, der ist aber doch gut 3 km von Pwb entfernt, warst Du mit Oliver ( Dessertfox ) unterwegs?

Dann ist es sicher jener weg.( ist es auch laut plan)


----------



## Torpedo64 (23. April 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> DAs ist der runter zu den Glascontainern, von der Otto Sachs Hütte, der ist aber doch gut 3 km von Pwb entfernt, warst Du mit Oliver ( Dessertfox ) unterwegs?
> 
> Dann ist es sicher jener weg.( ist es auch laut plan)


 
Ja, das kann nur der Weg sein  Mit Foxi bin ich noch nicht gefahren, aber der scheint sich dort auch auszukennen. 

Direkt neben der Hütte soll noch ein schöner steiler Trail sein, den hatte ich bei der letzten Fahrt leider verpasst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> sind das diese schlangenpfade?



Bist Du die Neufville-Kehren inzwischen mal gefahren? Da waren nämlich heute so seltsame Bremsspuren


----------



## x-rossi (23. April 2009)

nein, ich war nich nicht da. samstag mittag/nachmittag irgendwann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bist Du die Neufville-Kehren inzwischen mal gefahren? Da waren nämlich heute so seltsame Bremsspuren



 wer bremst denn da


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2009)

Keine Ahnung


----------



## x-rossi (23. April 2009)

uiuiui, jetzt bin ich aber echt schon gespannt auf die beiden abfahrten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2009)

Nicht zu gespannt sein, beide Trails sind immer wieder schön zu fahren, sind aber wirklich nichts Spektakuläres


----------



## wissefux (23. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... beide Trails ... sind aber wirklich nichts Spektakuläres



kommt drauf an, ob man bremst oder nicht


----------



## x-rossi (25. April 2009)

gegen 10:45 kommen wir in eppstein an. trainer sind willkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (25. April 2009)

Am Kocherfels kann man auch noch ein bißchen üben, wie ich gestern Abend rausgefunden habe.


----------



## wissefux (30. April 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> gegen 10:45 kommen wir in eppstein an. trainer sind willkommen



und wo bleibt der bericht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2009)

Ich wunder mich auch schon


----------



## wissefux (30. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich wunder mich auch schon



vielleicht sollten wir mal gucken fahren


----------



## x-rossi (30. April 2009)

ach so!

nun, wir mussten feststellen, dass wir doch mehr defizite haben, als gedacht. zumindest der eine trail nach dem concordia-tempel, wo es die eine kehre mit den steinstufen im anschluss gibt, war uns heikel. entweder ist es die lange radgeometrie, die klickies die ein ungutes gefühl vermitteln, oder aber einfach nur mangelnde technik, dass die stelle keiner von uns geschafft hat 

aber ich kannte das gelände schon von 2006, als mich ein damaliger arbeitskollege aus hofheim aus zum biken mitgenommen hatte. sehr schöne trails habt ihr da


----------



## wissefux (30. April 2009)

dann seit ihr an der schlüsselstelle des trails gescheitert. entweder man trifft dort die linie (quasi zwischen den stufen durch) richtig, dann ist es überhaupt kein problem. trifft man sie nicht, wären mehr federweg von vorteil für die stufen 
eine gewisse überwindung zum rollen lassen braucht es da natürlich schon.

üben, üben, üben 

auch am kaisertempel gewesen ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> dann seit ihr an der schlüsselstelle des trails gescheitert.







... ich nehm' immer die Stufen


----------



## x-rossi (30. April 2009)

die linie zwischen den stufen und auch die höhe der stufen war kein problem, wenn ich das bike ohne kehre gerade auf die linie ausgerichtet habe. da reichen 100 mm schon aus. problem war eher das hinterrad, das dann so komisch seitlich weggerutscht ist. üben, üben, üben.

ich mein, am concordia-tempel oben, da gibt es rechts geradeaus so so ein kleines zugewachsenes plateau mit einem hohen absatz, der richtung concordia-tempel zeigt. die linke seite des absatzes hat auch 2-3 steinstufen. das ging auch locker. rechts den absatz wollte ich mal schauen, wann es beim bike überschlagprobleme gibt. abgelegt. rippen geprellt, aber so richtig, kann mich nachts kaum umdrehen oder aus einem sessel aufstehen 

ist er kaisertempel dann vis-a-vis dieser kehren, wenn man dann wieder hoch schaut? ist er so schön weiß? und gibts da auch eine gaststätte? da war ich 2006 1x oben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ist er kaisertempel dann vis-a-vis dieser kehren, wenn man dann wieder hoch schaut? ist er so schön weiß? und gibts da auch eine gaststätte? da war ich 2006 1x oben.



 Die Restauration besteht aus einem italienischen Restaurant.

Wenn man vom Restaurant aus die asphaltierte Strasse nach Eppstein runterfährt ist der Einstieg in den Trail nach ca. 50 bis 100 Metern auf der linken Seite.

... achso: Gute Besserung


----------



## theobviousfaker (30. April 2009)

Ich bin die Kehre mit dein Steinblöcken gar nicht gefahren, da war für mich dann Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht. Ich bin psychisch noch ein wenig blockiert von meinen drei Stürzen letztes Jahr  ganz davon abgesehen, dass meine Technik noch lange nicht an x-rossis heranreicht. 
Vielen Dank für die Streckentipps! Hat mir auf jeden Fall geholfen und die neuen Erkenntnisse am Sonntag in Sulzbach auch gleich umgesetzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (30. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... achso: Gute Besserung


yo danke. wird täglich besser


----------



## Poppei (3. Mai 2009)

Bei sowas darf man einfach nicht so viel nachdenken, reine Kopfsache.  Mich hats bei den Stufen da auch irgendwann nach dem 10ten mal drüber fahren  zerlegt, dann hab ichs immer ausgelassen und jetzt gehts wieder. Denn so schwer ist es jetzt auch nicht.

Viel Spaß da draußen


----------



## karsten13 (3. Mai 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> Oder Du verläßt den Taunus - in Kreuznach gibt es das Spitzkehrenparadies



kann ich nur bestätigen, der Ausflug lohnt sich 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## x-rossi (4. Mai 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> kann ich nur bestätigen, der Ausflug lohnt sich


könntest du den gpx-track übergeben?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2009)

GDB der KH-Runde könntest Du gleich haben GPX muss ich erst konvertieren.

Aber Achtung: Die Spitzkehren in KH sind grösstenteils etwas anspruchsvoller als die am Staufen/Judenkopf


----------



## x-rossi (4. Mai 2009)

wie? meinst du die gehen nicht mim starr-fixie? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




aber bitte, immer her damit. GDB sagt mir jetzt nichts, aber nach gpx kannst du konvertieren, wie du deine zeit dafür findest. auf jedenfall sehr nett von dir 

und wenn ich die kehren nicht fahren kann, dann lauf ich sie halt. die runde sieht insgesamt fahrenswert aus. also immer her damit


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> GDB der KH-Runde könntest Du gleich haben GPX muss ich erst konvertieren.
> 
> Aber Achtung: Die Spitzkehren in KH sind grösstenteils etwas anspruchsvoller als die am Staufen/Judenkopf



....irgendwann ist der taunus leer, dann sind alle in KH

ja sie sind anspruchsvoller, dafür lernt man schneller, zählt am anfang die kehren die ihr gefahren seid und nicht be*******n, fuß absetzten zählt als nicht gefahren 

noch was...es sind min. 1000hm


----------



## karsten13 (4. Mai 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> könntest du den gpx-track übergeben?





Lucafabian schrieb:


> noch was...es sind min. 1000hm



Track

Profil

Das Stück nach den Lemberg-Serpentinen und Oberhausen war "experimentell"  und ist nur bedingt zum Nachfahren zu empfehlen ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> wie? meinst du die gehen nicht mim starr-fixie?



Naja, anno 1990 bin ich auch mit meinem ersten MTB mit Starrgabel den Rote-Kreuz-Trail runtergeeiert, aber da hätte ich heute auch keinen Bock mehr drauf 

KH ist vom Untergrund her tlw. ein etwas anderes Revier als der Taunus. Insb. Teile der Trails an der Gans und am Rotenfels haben einen felsigen Untergrund und sind tlw. leicht verblockt/geröllig. Sie erinnern somit eher an Südfrankfreich. Insb. am Rotenfels kommt auch w/ der Vegetation tlw. richtig mediterranes Feeling auf.

Man kann die Tour durchaus auch mit einem Hardtrail fahren, ein Enduro braucht es wirklich nicht unbedingt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (4. Mai 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Das Stück nach den Lemberg-Serpentinen und Oberhausen war "experimentell"  und ist nur bedingt zum Nachfahren zu empfehlen ...


danke für den hinweis (und den track)  



wahltho schrieb:


> Naja, anno 1990 bin ich auch mit meinem ersten MTB mit Starrgabel den Rote-Kreuz-Trail runtergeeiert, aber da hätte ich heute auch keinen Bock mehr drauf


ihr kennt so viele trails  

seit 2005 fahre ich den feldberg hoch, mehr oder weniger immer die gleiche runde. seit ich bei euch mitlese, suche ich immer mal die ein oder andere abfahrt, die ihr nennt. letzten samstag war dann endlich mal der gelbe balken vom observatorium kl. feldberg bis runter nach falkenstein dran. alter schwede! bremse auf und ab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wie nennt ihr eigentlich das kleine steile verbindungsstück zwischen dem _werkweg _und _kaiserin friedrich weg_ am fuß östlich der _weißen mauer_? an den trail grenzt auch ein umzäunter bogenschießplatz.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Mai 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> danke für den hinweis (und den track)
> 
> 
> ihr kennt so viele trails
> ...



könnte der bogenschützentrail sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2009)

Wohin soll ich den KH-Track schicken?


----------



## x-rossi (4. Mai 2009)

wenn du zusammen mit karsten13 gefahren bist und der track dann identisch ist, dann habe ich ihn schon von karsten bekommen.

wenn ihr zwei euch nicht kennt, dann sende ihn bitte an die adresse, die ich dir gleich per pn schicke. könnte ja sein, dass sich dein track vom anderen hier und da, oder signifikant unterscheidet. und ich muss ja nicht nur einmal nach KH fahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2009)

Mail ist raus.


----------



## x-rossi (4. Mai 2009)

ist angekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2009)

Auf meinem Profilbild, das ist übrigens eine der Spitzkehren an der Gans in KH


----------



## x-rossi (4. Mai 2009)

den zusammengekniffenen konzentrationslippen nach zu urteilen eine recht kniffelige angelegenheit. muss ich noch üben.

geradeaus runter ist aber nicht so das problem für mich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2009)

Hier ist noch der Start- und Endpunkt der KH-Tour:


----------



## x-rossi (4. Mai 2009)

wird auf gpsies doch angezeigt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2009)

Yo - Du bist schon ein echter Schlaumeier 

Den Kartenausschnitt verwende ich wenn wir KH fahren, um Leuten, die die Tour noch nicht kennen und vllt. ohne GPS(-Track) zur Tour anreisen, eine Hilfe zu geben, um den Startpunkt zu finden. Da er 'eh in meinem Fotoalbum abgespeichert ist, dachte ich, dass ich ihn Dir einfach ebenfalls zur Verfügung stelle.

Dann wünsche ich mal viel Spass in KH 

... und sei(d) bitte vorsichtig, denn das ist schon noch ein bisschen was Anderes, als die Kaisertempel- und Neufville-Spitzkehren, resp. die zugehörigen Stufen und Absätze


----------



## frankweber (5. Mai 2009)

Kleine Anmerkung:

Der Startpunkt ist suboptimal, da Du nach der schönen letzten Abfahrt eine recht lange Bergaufpassage zum Startpunkt hast und dann das Rad nach dem Uphill ins Auto lädst ist die Sinnhaftigkeit anzuzweifeln, der Startpunkt ist von einer Dimb Route von Thomas übernommen, und sicher einfach ohne Wenn und Aber beibehalten worden.

Wir starten immer in der Nähe der Salinen und fahren im Uphill hoch zur Gans nur trailig ab der Kurve wodurch wir aufgewärmt in den Ganstrail gehen und nicht beinahe direkt nach 800 m Teer /Feldweg kalt in den Trail fallen.
Dies bringt ein wesentlich besseren Fahrfluß mit sich und Du brauchst nicht erst 3 Kehren um Dich zu aklimatisieren.

Und die schönste Abfahrt des Tages endet dann in der Nähe vom Auto und nicht einen Uphill davor.
An den Salinen gibt es ausreichend viele Parkplätze.


Probier es einfach aus : 1 x so und 1 x so 

Würd mich interessieren, was Dir besser gefält 

Gruß Frank


----------



## x-rossi (5. Mai 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dann wünsche ich mal viel Spass in KH
> 
> ... und sei(d) bitte vorsichtig, denn das ist schon noch ein bisschen was Anderes, als die Kaisertempel- und Neufville-Spitzkehren, resp. die zugehörigen Stufen und Absätze


warnung, dankend angenommen. wenn die angst mitfährt, steigen wir ab. wir riskieren nichts 



frankweber schrieb:


> Kleine Anmerkung: Wir starten immer in der Nähe der Salinen ... Probier es einfach aus : 1 x so und 1 x so


----------



## Rampe (20. Mai 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?
> 
> wo im taunus um den feldberg herum kann man bergab steile kurven üben? ich hab hier einen kollegen, der da ein wenig übung braucht, kenne aber im taunus nichts dergleichen.




Einen gibt es noch in der nähe der Hohemark, geht etwas versteckt vom Leitplanckenweg ab, unterhalb des roten Punktweges rechts oberhalb der Straße zum Sandplacken auf der er auch endet.
Ist zwar nur eine vereinsamte Spitzkehre, aber die ist ideal zum üben, mit etwas Technik fahrbar ohne Spezialtricks.
Außerdem ist der rest des Trail auch sehr schön, nur etwas ausgesetzt.
Die AWBler müssten ihn kennen, kannst ja mal fragen.


----------



## x-rossi (21. Mai 2010)

danke Rampe


----------

